# When do you first recall your attraction to larger people and/or WG?



## etherealmorning (Sep 6, 2008)

This will be a rather long post, but it takes a bit to explain my own fat admiration and interests in weight gain. It's something that used to be hard for me to talk about, but now I feel that I can be confident in myself and proud of who I am.

I guess for me it started when I was quite young. When I was a little boy, I would watch cartoons and movies about people who were large, became inflated or accumulated weight over time. Even at the age of 4 I can distinctly remember being immensely excited about these things, but at the time I wasn't sure why. Even looking at picture books which had incidental bits of gaining and growth was a truly enjoyable activity for me.

This went on for a few years, and then came to a head when I was 13. That age was generally a time of discovery for me in both sexual and personal senses. I remember late at night when my parents were asleep, stuffing myself with delicious food and savoring every bite as my stomach was so pleasurably filled. Though I didn't have specific plans to gain weight at the time, this feeling of fulfillment and decadence was amazing to my young mind.

After my parents' divorce I forgot about all of this for a time, but I still found myself attracted to bigger people. It was not until I met my fiancee (The Cookie Faerie) that I began to rekindle my previous interests in my own gaining. With her I also found something I had never dreamed of having - someone who accepted me for who I was and who wanted to help me reach my full potential. With this, I realized that what I had wanted all along was to gain and grow into a wonderfully large form, with the help of a loving partner such as herself.

With my boring little tale out of the way, I'd like to encourage any FFAs/BHMs to tell their own stories, and to feel free to elaborate on whatever they wish.


----------



## Durin (Sep 7, 2008)

I think your story is a fairly common one for FA's. I was always fond of Fat people way before puberty. I just like them. Reminds me of Lilo (Lilo and Stich-Disney movie) and her pictures she would take of Fat Tourists.

"Their Beautiful"

Then things escalated into sexuality as I veered towards puberty. One odd thing for me is why I can admire the esthetics of thin women I don't find them sexually appealing at all.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2008)

A while ago... when I FIRST noticed was three years ago. But my mom says that it's been since I was 5.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 7, 2008)

Durin said:


> I think your story is a fairly common one for FA's. I was always fond of Fat people way before puberty. I just like them. Reminds me of Lilo (Lilo and Stich-Disney movie) and her pictures she would take of Fat Tourists.
> 
> "Their Beautiful"
> 
> Then things escalated into sexuality as I veered towards puberty. One odd thing for me is why I can admire the esthetics of thin women I don't find them sexually appealing at all.



Here's the screen cap from 'Lilo & Stitch' where Lilo admires her pictures and say's "Aren't they beautiful?" Also added is Lilo taking a picture of a tourist with a ice cream cone that keeps dropping which is a running gag in the movie. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Lilo.jpg


View attachment Lilo2.jpg


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2008)

There was always a range of disney half-hour shows that would start right when I got home from elementary school, and the best episodes were always the ones where a character got really fat and had to diet (of course the dieting part wasn't as interesting)

My earliest and most exact memory was when I went to Great America when I was in 2nd grade and saw all the huge people waddling around. I actually made a wish that night that I would be a big fat person when I grew up. 

By early puberty my fantasies involved being fed large amounts of food by women, and having belly rubs, as well as having trouble fitting into things, breaking furniture, etc.

Yeah, a lot of these fantasies seem to parallel other FAs, but it's still amazing these thoughts are rooted long before puberty.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 8, 2008)

It's been since before I can remember that I've been attracted to fat people. ...since before I was even mature enough to understand that it was sexual. 
I didn't realize the sexuality of it until I was around 11 years old. 

But it always makes me wonder... if this particular attraction comes about genetically or through some sort of experience in infancy. 
I personally think it must be something we're born with; for I know too many FA's/FFA's who have just always been excited by obesity, since they were old enough to form memories. 

I know whenever anyone asks me why I like fat men, I can't come up with a satisfactory answer. I mean, I tell them that everything about a big man is sexy, and even after that answer they still wonder why. But I can't tell them why I'm attracted to what I'm attracted to, it's just been wired into my brain.

I'm sure other people have experienced that same thing... the sheer inability to explain why you think they way you do.


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2008)

Pretty much the same as others. Since as young as I can remember I had a soft spot for big people. I remember having an album of nursery rhymes that I used to listen to all the time when I was a pre-schooler, including Jack Spratt would eat no fat / His wife would eat no lean / and so betwixt the two / They licked the platter clean. I really didnt like fat on my meat at the time, and I remember thinking that made me like Jack Spratt, so concluded that like him I should find a wife who liked fat, and I assumed that meant shed be fat, and I concluded that was OK (little kids are oddly serious!). Later I discovered I was heavier than my classmates when I got teased about it (Id had no clue before then), but while I disliked getting teased I just thought it was a stupid thing to tease anyone about and wasnt a bad thing. I resolved never to make fun of anyone for being fat. Somewhere around then I read the fairytale style book The Pumpkin Giant and it really lodged in my head (you can read the text on-line here http://www.soupsong.com/fpumpki2.html ), and it was the first time I ever had any external validation that anyone else could imagine it being fine to be really fat. Later on I actually met some adults who were really fat and was mesmerized by them. 

When puberty hit it was all about fat, my first real sense of it was sitting in class one day in grade six, and suddenly noticing the one girl in class who was already developed in a whole different way, but to me the attraction felt like a magnetic pull from my little belly to hers. My first structured fantasies were about the two chubby girls in my class, a chubby neighbor boy, and I, forming a sort of club where being fatter was better. Id be starting as the thinnest one who was gaining most slowly, but would keep increasing how fast I was gaining with the eventual result that Id become the fattest, and then get to date the fatter of the girls (about all I knew of dating and romance at that age came from Archie comics). 

So yah, right from the start I liked fat people, thought it was fine to be fat, and thought the idea of being really fat was cool.

I have my doubts that it is outright genetic, because if it was youd expect to see it run more in families. But some other possibilities are epigenetics (which of your genes are actually turned on, something that can vary much more between generations), some factor in very early development (either in utero or as a baby), or imprinting of sexual identity as a very young child (back at an age younger than you can really access with memory). 

I know almost nothing about the development of sexual identity, but I did see in passing something not long ago that I thought was interesting. It mentioned that kids in the age range of (I think it was) two to four or so (might have run a bit older, not sure) actually have a higher level of sex hormones in them than do older kids, and that it is possible that is the age where some parts of sexual preferences are set (that our brain at that age imprints what is supposed to be attractive, then as hormones drop we mostly stop caring until hormone levels sky rocket in puberty).


----------



## survivalisfutile (Sep 8, 2008)

Gosh - when I really think about it I can dig up some pretty tell-tale signs dotted through my childhood memories. I remember stuffing myself one time - I must have been like 5 or 6; I just kept drinking cans of coke until I couldn't move... even younger still I remember playing around with the kids at my daycare (it was a home daycare type-thing) and stuffing the couch cushions in my shirt and playing Godzilla...

... but I didn't NOTICE the sexual aspect (as a lot of people didn't) until I was like 12 or 13. I was watching "Ripley's believe it or not" one night and they showed the episode about the African tribe that fattens up their women - I instantly researched it on the web and ran into the dimensions story vault and the rest is fat admiring history!

Now I'm not much into weight gain - but I have tried a water-bloat or two (only 2 liters). I just love chubby women... especially muffin-tops. 

MUFFIN-TOPS GALORE!


----------



## megasxlr1 (Sep 17, 2008)

mine was when i was watching a riki lake show called "You're too fat to wear that!" and i just saw these ladies and i felt like i had to go to the bathroom. Coincidently, its the first time girls meant more to me than just a source of cooties. i was 9 or 10 at the time


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of these fantasies seem to parallel other FAs, but it's still amazing these thoughts are rooted long before puberty.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm .. this is the first time ive tried to "selective quote" so it may not work! lol..
i find that interesting too..that Fa thoughts are somehow rooted. That they can be before puberty and almost assend the sexual somehow..
like i remember really loving winney the pooh when i was wee, esp the honey tree sticking incident (i mean which Fa didnt?) .. but that MUST have been when i was 5 or something... and it was the fats that he was fat (i am'nt attracted to cartoon bears).
oh lol.. i just noticed my freudian slip and decided to keep it in..

xmer


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 17, 2008)

For me it's always been other people in my life, not things on television programs or otherwise. My mother's best friend was/is a big girl, who for me was the sort of early crush that elementary schoolchildren sometimes have on their teachers. Then there was the boy in second grade who I was jealous of for weighing more than me. I used to stuff pillows under my clothing, then feel somewhat disappointed at how small I looked without the pillows. I suppose it's all been part of me for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 19, 2008)

When I was about seven, I was reprimanded by my mother for swimming up behind chubby boys in a public swimming pool and pinching their sides.


----------



## Roy C. (Sep 29, 2008)

I too found myself appreciating fat people at an early age. In middle school I found the plump girls much easier to approach. I remember stuffing oversize shirts with pillows to fantasize of a big belly. I knew in high school that I was going to be a fat guy, as around this time I found myself idolizing the bigger movie stars. Orson Welles is still my favorite.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 29, 2008)

I was about 13, my sister had several of her friends over for a party, using the neighbors' pool. They were all in wet suits when I noticed a few of them see thru. Being the young, strapping teen, I had to hide :doh:


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 29, 2008)

Not surprisingly, I've had a similar experience to Mary; I think I just came into this world loving fat men.

When I was little, I always sort of felt like it was wrong...I remember avoiding any conversations that involved weight-gain or loss, just because I was afraid that I would turn red and give myself away. But I remember being obsessed with morbidly obese men since I was about 3 or 4, and always having little innocent fantasies about the chubby boys in my classes. I always used to draw fat men, in fact I got in trouble for it in third grade, and was told by the teacher that it "wasn't acceptable or appropriate". 

Not until around the time I was 11 or 12 did I start having fantasies that were less-than-innocent. It's taken this long for me to be able to admit it to people's faces, and not be ashamed or feel like I need to justify my preference. But I do think that we[FFA's/FA's] are just wired this way, in the same way that others are wired to like skinny people. 

*shrugs*


----------



## Ichida (Sep 29, 2008)

My first memories were at...3...watching "the land before time". I distinctly remember pushing my own belly out, and thinking being fat would be pretty cool. And then getting a reaction from it and the lightbulb moment of "huh, i guess i like that". Here's the kicker - my family was fat and i HATED it - they were all so insecure it rubbed off on me so I thought being fat and selfconcious were one and the same.

I came to sexual maturity RIDICULOUSLY young...like half the age most girls get it...But I ACTIVELY didn't relize i liked the big boys until I was in grade nine. Told a chubby boy I liked him and he shot me down HARD. After that my interest in boys was killed until i was oh, 17? And thats when I realized a nice round belly was more than comfy - it was sexy. And it wasn't just nice - it is mandetory pretty much!


Ichida


----------



## Ichida (Sep 29, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> It's taken this long for me to be able to admit it to people's faces, and not be ashamed or feel like I need to justify my preference.



I agree...I come straight out now n say "Well, i'm a bit of a chubby chaser so **shrugs**". I find that term is more acceptable and well known, and because I am so nonchalant they are rather like:

"Oh. *Blink*" and its left at that.

I've tried "dimming" the apprecation...but it just comes back!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 1, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> When I was little, I always sort of felt like it was wrong...I remember avoiding any conversations that involved weight-gain or loss, just because I was afraid that I would turn red and give myself away. But I remember being obsessed with morbidly obese men since I was about 3 or 4, and always having little innocent fantasies about the chubby boys in my classes. I always used to draw fat men, in fact I got in trouble for it in third grade, and was told by the teacher that it "wasn't acceptable or appropriate".
> *shrugs*



I thought I was the only one! I was embarrrased to use words like "belly" or "tummy" or even "fat", even in my early 20's still, because as a kid I was worried it would give me away. I even as a kid lied and said that I had a crush on JTT when Home Improvement was really big, even though I had a huuge crush on Richard Karn.

My thoughts started out around 4 or 5. My grandma and I used to watch Pavarotti on PBS, and I was so mesmerized by his voice and size. One time, he was singing with a petite Black woman and I was in awe of the size contrast. Of course, around that time, I saw an episode of Sally Jesse (or some talk show), featuring "beautiful women who love fat men", and seeing a supermodel-esque brunette woman and her large bearded husband fight it out with the audience. Thats when I began to become embarrased and shy, because I felt that liking fat guys was wrong, and I'd face the same ostracism as the brunettte on the show. 

And although as I got older I swooned over boy bands, it was more like the JTT thing, like I felt I had to do it, although as I got older I realized my fantasies were more embodied and more real when they were with larger men.


----------



## oranges (Oct 1, 2008)

I feel like after reading each one of these I'm reliving my own childhood... -.0
It's so weird that so many of the stories are the same. 

I remember, most vividly in my childhood, loving everything to do with fat (secretly), and feeling very shy whenever someone would talk about it. I thought it was a taboo, and whenever someone mentioned the word fat, I would blush, like they said something dirty.

When I was fourteen, I finally realized what I was attracted to. I was surfing the internet at four in the morning and BAM! It just hit me like that. I can't even remember exactly what I was looking at, but all of the sudden, my mind was blown.

"I... like this!" It was like two years of adolesence just hit me in that moment. It was amazing, though a bit anticlimatic. And after that my life was never the same.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 1, 2008)

I just read all the way through this thread with a knowing smile and nodding for most of it. I'm with mer on the Winnie the Pooh stuck in the tree thing. I also am not attracted to cartoon bears, but that always fascinated me as a kid. And then, I guess when I was about 7 or 8 (too young to know what to do with boys) there was this adorable fat boy in my class and I just loved to look at him. I grew up in a small town so he was the object of my ogling for about three years running. And I pretty much always noticed the big boys from then on, even though I have dated men of various sizes.

And qit-el-remel's story about getting in trouble for pinching cracked me up. I was way too shy as a kid to do something like that, but I thought about it.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I just read all the way through this thread with a knowing smile and nodding for most of it. I'm with mer on the Winnie the Pooh stuck in the tree thing. I also am not attracted to cartoon bears, but that always fascinated me as a kid. And then, I guess when I was about 7 or 8 (too young to know what to do with boys) there was this adorable fat boy in my class and I just loved to look at him. I grew up in a small town so he was the object of my ogling for about three years running. And I pretty much always noticed the big boys from then on, even though I have dated men of various sizes.
> 
> And qit-el-remel's story about getting in trouble for pinching cracked me up. I was way too shy as a kid to do something like that, but I thought about it.


Sometimes, I'm so happy its not just me!!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2008)

You know that story where Winnie-The-Pooh gets stuck in the door to Rabbits house when he tries to leave? He ends up staying there until he loses enough weight he can get out. Now that you've reminded me of the story I remember now that my strongest--but unvoiced--reaction was how horrible it would be, to be stuck there are *starved* for days. I didn't think he should have eaten all of Rabbits honey because that was not a nice thing to do, but I thought the subsequent starving was too harsh and that they should have found another way to get him out.

I guess you could see how my sympathies lay even that young....


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

lmao.. hmm.. i think he was only left a wee bit hungry. Plus everyone joined in to pull him out... AND he landed in a tree filled with honey, which totally must have made up for it!! 
aww...i love pooh but i must admit that its eeyore that has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Durin (Oct 2, 2008)

Catch me if I am wrong here folks but has anyone noticed the prominence of Fantasy when it comes to being an FA. Maybe it has something to do with the lack of lustful material compaired to the mainstream but I have always had a vivid Fantasy life.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Durin said:


> Catch me if I am wrong here folks but has anyone noticed the prominence of Fantasy when it comes to being an FA. Maybe it has something to do with the lack of lustful material compaired to the mainstream but I have always had a vivid Fantasy life.


yes! Totally! I was chatting to one of my Fa interpals about this recently because people who arnt Fa's have a plethora of good fantasy material whereas (especially before internet) we had to contend with "before pics" the occasional fat person on tv, a celeb who had happened to gain weight etc.. and the rest we had to make up for ourselves! Fat equivelent erotica and love stories are pretty sparce on tv, in films, books etc.. hopefully as more people come out as Fa's this will change. 10 years ago, two women kissing on a soap caused an uproar here but now its hard to (sic) watch a show without woman kissing.. lol.. (though i think its a bit more tame in America from what i hear from American friends). So maby in 10 years time there will be a lot more fat shows .. hmm but then we wont have to use our imaginations so much.. well you have to take the rough with the smootch!


----------



## Durin (Oct 2, 2008)

I know I am probably twisted but I like the fact that our Fantasies are our own and not something easily duplicated or replicated.

I think It is one of the things that makes the FA experience unique.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Durin said:


> I know I am probably twisted but I like the fact that our Fantasies are our own and not something easily duplicated or replicated.
> 
> I think It is one of the things that makes the FA experience unique.


i think you could be right.


----------



## Fatgator (Oct 7, 2008)

I had always had a fascination with fat since I was a kid. Usually fat on other women. However as I grew, I would say around the year 2000, 2001, right before I went into high school, I started focusing more on my weight. As my preferences have changed (I find all women of any weight gorgeous, but prefer slimmer), I began to realize my enjoyment of being fat. 

I was around 165 when I realized this. For some reason, the idea of being fat intrigued me. I figured I would gain maybe 15 pounds and see how I liked it. I figured that if I felt uncomfortable, that I could work out and lose it. However, I very much loved it. I loved how I felt and looked and I LOVE stuffing myself lol. Ever since then, I just kept gaining. I went into high school in 2001 at 165, I was maybe 180 or so when I got midway through my junior year of high school. The last year and a half I really got fat. I got up to 270 or so when I left in 2005. Since then I've gotten to close to 300..not a lot in a few years but college and paying for food limits me a bit, though I am trying to correct that lol.

So, I guess that's my story.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been attracted to fat men for as long as i can remember! 

A funny story was when my Dad told me about when he used to take me to his work when i was a baby... i would not let anyone hold me and cried and screamed the place down.. yet when one of his mates, a rather obese guy held me i stopped crying everytime! heh

Maybe i was born a FFA lol


----------



## Fatfanplus (Oct 24, 2008)

Whata great thread!
Years ago when I was maybe 6 or 7 years old, I saw the original Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory movie, and when Violet Beauregard starts blowing up into a round blueberry, it made me stop in my tracks. 
Even though she was a girl, the visual of her blowing up against her will and turning literally into a round shapeless mass that resembled massive fatness
made a lightbulb go off in my brain. In fact, she became so round that her body ceased to resemble a girl or boy except for her head.
I couldn't explain it, and somehow I instinctively knew it was weird and I couldn't tell anyone about it, but I started padding my pajamas late at night in my bedroom, and drawing pictures of fat men.
Reading and re-reading the Guinness Book Of World Records for photos of the heaviest twins or Robert Earl Hughes....It was never sexual though, or at least I blocked the sexual aspect of it from my mind since I was just a kid...
When I got old enough to drive and had a part time job, I could drive myself to the Big and Tall store and buy huge clothes to bring home and do some real padding!
These days of course, I still but the huge clothes but I don't need the pillows to pad them out. I fill them out with me and my pounds!


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2008)

Fatfanplus said:


> Whata great thread!
> ........
> These days of course, I still but the huge clothes but I don't need the pillows to pad them out. I fill them out with me and my pounds!



Isn't it kind of cool that on these boards I can read that story and think "Yep, pretty typical!"


----------



## Ichida (Oct 28, 2008)

Very true. When you first realize you like fat you feel so alone you cant imagine of the day when you will smile indulgently and think, "ah, typical situation for us folk.."


----------



## mergirl (Oct 30, 2008)

edx said:


> Isn't it kind of cool that on these boards I can read that story and think "Yep, pretty typical!"


haha.. i was thinking that.. i was actually going to say "oh i put pillows up my jumper when i was wee" then i though.."och, well that just goes without saying"! lol


----------



## Ravens-son (Dec 2, 2008)

Reading through this thread I was trying to think back to my own realization. There's the obligatory cartoon gluttony capturing my attention, though the Winnie the Pooh story never struck a chord with me.

Instead, I have always been in love with food, especially sweets and salty snacks. As a kid I had fantasies about being able to eat massive amounts of food, but I didn't connect that with getting fat until I saw North. Crappy movie, yes, but the Texas segment with Dan Akroyd and Reba McIntyre explaining their plan to fatten North up made me realize how much the weight-gain fantasy appealed to me. I can still remember McIntyre talking about how North's stomach would get bigger and bigger, allowing him to eat more, and getting aroused at it.

From then on I was fully aware that I loved the idea not only of eating, but of getting fat. I liked stuffing my pajamas and sneaking snacks, but I've never really been fat. But I've always connected fatness with food.

And at the same time, skinny girls never really appealed to me. The first woman I was attracted to was Anna Nicole Smith, because she stood out from all the other models as something approaching fat. Those tabloid pictures of her in the blue dress will never leave my mind. And it's from looking for pictures of her on the early, untamed Internet that I discovered the terms FA and BBW and found Dimensions.

*

As for what makes someone an FA, I think it's more cultural than genetic. I'm not talking about recent culture, like America's love with the idea of Bigger Being Better or consumption as a status symbol (not just food but consumer goods, etc.). But go back in history, to the advent of civilization. Back when society was hunting and gathering, even before agriculture. Food was scarce, predators were many. A good meal was a blessing, and fat was a necessity to survive lean times.

As civilization progresses the dangers of starvation dwindle, especially in the more advanced societies. Modern, post-industrial societies don't even rely on local people farming or herding livestock for everyone's food, we just go to grocery stores where food is trucked and flown in from all over the world.

But somewhere in our minds, way in the deep primitive area, we associate abundance with security. The threat of starvation is held off.

It's kind of how like wide hips or larger breasts are associated with child-rearing on a certain level.

(And you can find societies throughout the ages that view fatness as a status symbol. Titian's women, for example, were in the upper class and their girth was a sign of affluence.)

But then in today's world there's so many modern ideas competing with the classic "abundance is safety" and they're winning out, if only because they're so direct. Stigma about health, about self-control, and in more recent times, with overpopulation and the divide between haves and have nots becoming more important, the stigma of selfishness.

I'm getting off-topic there...


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2008)

I became aware when I was about 11. My family and I were visiting with another family when there eldest son came to visit while we were there.

He was 6'4 and had the biggest legs i had ever seen and he was wearing shorts so it was really hard not to stare, and i have really big eyes. His upper body was slender but his lower body was big and thick. He had a big bubble butt and tree trunk legs. I have never noticed a bottom heavy guy before until him and i have been dumbfounded by them ever since.:smitten:


----------



## Esther (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel like you are reading my mind with this answer.




MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It's been since before I can remember that I've been attracted to fat people. ...since before I was even mature enough to understand that it was sexual.
> I didn't realize the sexuality of it until I was around 11 years old.
> 
> But it always makes me wonder... if this particular attraction comes about genetically or through some sort of experience in infancy.
> ...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 8, 2008)

Trinity Loren... hands down. I used to always steal porn from my dad and he had a huge stash of 80s VHS porn. She was the first thicker girl that I drooled over hardcore.


----------



## viracocha (Dec 9, 2008)

Obligatory cartoons also were the media that triggered a reaction that made me realize my preference. Although, I specifically remember watching an episode of The Simpsons in which Homer gains weight to become disabled. That, definitely, was not sexy, but the fantasy he'd built around that reality reached out to me. You know: beer, hammock, hat, Marge frisked up in a bikini, even though the episode turned out sad for the fatter Homer... 






Strangely enough, I think I just felt safe around bigger people as a kid. Almost all of the males on both sides of my family are big and bigger. It kind of developed into a homey feeling. 

However, I do think there is a component of attraction to wealth/economic stability in the form of fat similar to what Ravens-son discussed. I've never heard of such motivation manifesting itself in prehistory, but who knows? Cheers for cognitive anthropology!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 10, 2008)

When I was young enough to warrant the use of them, I think some of my babysitters were girls in their late teens or early twenties who ranged in the 20-26 size ranges. Seeing as there's no fatties in either side of my family, none at school, none in the neighborhood my age, etc., I found these girls/women to be absolutely beautiful, especially in contrast to the other non-child females of my childhood.

Essentially, what I find attractive is the opposite of the adult female authority figures I had to deal with during the earlier years, I guess.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 10, 2008)

So many similar stroies! It's why I come to Dim's. I get to hang with people that understand that different twist of mind that finds attraction in fat and gaining.


----------



## Van (Dec 16, 2008)

I can go back to when I was a young child. I use to stuff my clothes to look big like the wrestlers on tv. I was chubby but active child. I did not become aware of my chub until some little girl said that I was fat. I used to get teased from time to time about it. The crazy thing is is that I am also into big muscles. I saw a cartoons of huge characters and characters getting huge. That was a spark for me and also former WWE wrestler Yokozuna was my idol. Just how he used to sit on the other wrestlers made me dream of getting huge so that I can sit on people who bother me. I realized that I was a fat admirer when I was twelve. I was at the neighborhood pool with my friends and I saw the this fat girl who was a lifeguard. She had to have been over 21. But she was beautiful. I remember her soft rippled fat legs and I was in love at that instant. I was amazed that she was a lifeguard too! From that moment I knew that I wanted to be fat. I started eating a whole pack of hotdogs everyday. My parents bought a lot of hotdogs because my mom cook hotdogs and beans alot. My family was definitely not rich. I gained a lot of weight in my teenage years.


----------



## Ravens-son (Dec 30, 2008)

viracocha said:


> However, I do think there is a component of attraction to wealth/economic stability in the form of fat similar to what Ravens-son discussed. I've never heard of such motivation manifesting itself in prehistory, but who knows? Cheers for cognitive anthropology!



I remember learning in junior high that Titian painted larger women because heaviness was a sign of wealth back then. Today, however, it's reversed. Foods with higher fat, salt, and sugars are less expensive, and thin is considered one of the hallmarks of wealth.

Oh well...Society can always change back


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the first indication of my interest in weight gain was probably when I was like 5-6. Like alot of other people, I would stuff my clothes to make myself look huge, and I would also love watching cartoons that involved weight gain, which I never understood why I did. Most of the time I'd go channel surfing for episodes with weight gain, not knowing why I'd have the urge to watch it. Also, most of the men in my family are huge, and I think I always looked up to them because they were such good, caring men, and all were huge, so I guess I associated fat with being a good person.

When I was 10, I incidentally put on about 10 pounds, just from lazying around and being a couch potato. And then I realized that I liked it, and after chatting with some people (on a weight loss chatroom, no less), I discovered I liked it, and wanted more of it.
And now, the rest is history .


----------



## bogerbrain264 (Dec 2, 2009)

one thing ive noticed is that all of the favorite types of people/porno u guys like r branching off of early child hood experiences. a good example would be me, when i was about 5 i walked into my dads detached garage and he didnt notice me (mainly cause i was a midget back then) so i walk around behind him and hes watchin a porno and of course the pain-in-the-ass childhood curiosity kicked in. thats how i got interested in expansion


----------



## mergirl (Dec 3, 2009)

bogerbrain264 said:


> one thing ive noticed is that all of the favorite types of people/porno u guys like r branching off of early child hood experiences. a good example would be me, when i was about 5 i walked into my dads detached garage and he didnt notice me (mainly cause i was a midget back then) so i walk around behind him and hes watchin a porno and of course the pain-in-the-ass childhood curiosity kicked in. thats how i got interested in expansion


Your dad was watching an expansion porno?


----------



## escapist (Dec 6, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Here's the screen cap from 'Lilo & Stitch' where Lilo admires her pictures and say's "Aren't they beautiful?" Also added is Lilo taking a picture of a tourist with a ice cream cone that keeps dropping which is a running gag in the movie.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Side Note: I ran into the father of the girl who does Lilo's voice while out partying one night in Vegas (Nice guy got me very drunk )....small world.



Ninja Glutton said:


> Trinity Loren... hands down. I used to always steal porn from my dad and he had a huge stash of 80s VHS porn. She was the first thicker girl that I drooled over hardcore.



2nd Scary side Note fact....she looks a lot like one of my sisters! (Chicken Legs can confirm this since she met her).


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 13, 2009)

Even though it was my BHM ex first who really got me started... I know a part of my whole FFA love started in my childhood. I loved Roger Ebert. Still do. And even though I didn't watch movies at the time, and really still don't, I would watch "At the Movies" faithfully. I was 7. My mom didn't really understand why I would sit in front of the television and stare at this fat man, but it kept me quiet...


----------

